# Clicking on some links won't work: "1 (GIF Image, 1 x 1 pixels)" response



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Occasionally when I click on a link on a web site, including a link on Google, instead of the new and proper web page opening, I get a blank web page with this at the top of the browser window (not in the URL address window; rather, it's at the very top of the browser window itself, the blue title section):

*"1 (GIF Image, 1 x 1 pixels)"*

In the URL window, then, is a bunch of gibberish. Even if I try to copy the link location and paste it into the browser window, I get the same response--a blank page with the aforementioned "GIF" message.

Why does this happen? Is there a way to correct it?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

OS & version?
Browser & version?

Generic Answer:
Download Malwarebytes and run a quick scan. Remove what it finds.
If it finds something, run a full scan and remove the rest.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Windows XP, FireFox.

When I use IE, I get the blank page but nothing at top.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Some webmasters use a 1x1 gif as a traffic tracking tool, and it can be harmless. Normally this would be invisible to the browser as the gif is the same color as the background.

Did you run the suggested software?

Since it shows up in Firefox, but not IE, it could be something that's being blocked or mismanaged by a Firefox ad-on like Adblock plus.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No, I didn't run the suggested software because I don't wish to pay $25 to do so.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

The free version requires no payment and it removes infections.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I noticed it and downloaded it, but the problem still exists.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My uneducated guess is that it's a tracking cookie. It could be benign, but could have been installed by malware. Many antivirus tools don't seem to be able to handle them. Maximum PC magazine just ran a review of all the popular internet security software, including McAfee, AVG, PC Tools, Kaspersky, Trend Micro and Norton. Norton Internet Security 2009 came out as the winner - a surprising turnaround.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Kaspersky must not be as good as people claim it is, because I had a hacking keylogging program that made its way onto my system. Don't know if that's what led to my credit card fraud I experienced a few months ago, but a sweep of my system with a spyware program found it and eliminated it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, here's what I'm talking about...

I visit this link here, which is fine:

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/894273

When I click on this link in the top post:

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_30561A750/Samsung-HL61A750.html

I get this:

A blank browser window with the page's caption at the very top reading:

Click (GIF Image, 1 x 1 pixels)

If I try this in IE, I just get a blank page with nothing present. Even copying that above URL doesn't do it. (This happens when I click on any link in that first post referenced above in the first URL I linked. In effect, there is NO way to go to those linked web sites.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

All works fine from here.
Try Chrome or Safari. Both are free.


----------



## mexican1441 (May 3, 2009)

O.K. what happend to me was i ran my Ccleaner usually once a month to free up space on my c: drive. Anyways that is not important. But after running the cleaner it automatically resets all my internet options to its original settings. but when i did it this time it was not allowing me to visit sites simular to what you were talking about. after spending 3 hours and trying everything i could to fix this stupid "GIF 1x1" problem i finally came up with a solution that worked for me. I hope it would work for you. as i read your conversations with other people it seemed we had the same exact problem. couldnt open pages in mozilla fox or IE as well. but this is what i did.


while in Mozilla go to 

--TOOLS--

then click

--CLEAR PRIVATE DATA--

a small box will pop up with several box you can check and have cleared. some of the boxes may already be checked for you. (browsing history, cache, and authentic sessions)

Make sure you leave all those checked. BUT!!! make sure you also check

--COOKIES--

from there just click 

--CLEAR PRIVATE DATA NOW--

that should only take a secound or two to do ( pending of your comp)

THAT'S IT!!! your web addresses should work from there. if not put up another post letting me know what happend.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I just tried it using Firefox and the link came up no problem. mexican1441's suggestion is exactly what I would have you try. Also, check which version of Firefox you're using. The current version 3.0.10 .


----------



## mysticpixie (Aug 10, 2009)

mexican1441 said:


> O.K. what happend to me was i ran my Ccleaner usually once a month to free up space on my c: drive. Anyways that is not important. But after running the cleaner it automatically resets all my internet options to its original settings. but when i did it this time it was not allowing me to visit sites simular to what you were talking about. after spending 3 hours and trying everything i could to fix this stupid "GIF 1x1" problem i finally came up with a solution that worked for me. I hope it would work for you. as i read your conversations with other people it seemed we had the same exact problem. couldnt open pages in mozilla fox or IE as well. but this is what i did.
> 
> while in Mozilla go to
> 
> ...


I tried this and malware, no change can you help me?


----------



## schnate (Aug 31, 2009)

I too have this problem-I dual boot my computer. XP is the original os and I am using Windows 7 most of the time now. I only get the blank pages with click GIF image 1x1 in Windows 7. Almost all links are doing this now. I am losing patience very quickly. I have tried multiple websites combing through forums and posts to no avail. I did try clearing out my cookies along with everything else and nothing. Can someone please suggest something? I am very close to reinstalling just to fix this very annoying problem, however, I hope it does not come to that.


----------

